# *** RBO Big 40 Apr. 20 & 21 ***



## passthru24

RBO’S THIRD ANNUAL BIG 40 3D SHOOT
Come join us on Apr. 20-21, 2013 for a fun filled weekend of killing foam. We will have a 40 target 3d course set up to test your skills. You can shoot all 40 targets in one day or split them up or just shoot 20 targets if you can’t handle the pressure.

We will also have our popular long distance shoot, payback is half the pot.

If you sign up to shoot all 40 targets, you will receive a ticket to be entered into a drawing for some door prizes.
For every $5 you spend in the long distance shoot you will also receive a ticket to be entered into the drawing.
Open Money - $35 50% Payback 
Open Trophy - $25 Trophy – Max. 45yrds
Hunter - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer– Max. 40yrds. 
Women’s Hunter - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. 
Bow Novice - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds
Traditional - $25 Trophy – Max. 25yrds
Young Adult - $25 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. 
Youth - $25 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds
Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Fun Shoot - $20

NEW CLASS – Big 40 Top Shooter Challenge, for everyone that loves to talk smack!!! Go head to head with any and everyone that wants to get in. 50yrds Max., 20 – Targets Known, 20 – Targets Unknown. $40 entry fee, payback 50% to First Place ONLY, also a 2013 Big 40 Top Shooter Plague. Talk some smack and then try and back it up !!!

Camping will be available for those who choose to, their will be some Saturday Night events going on like, the Ranger shoot, also a bon fire.

Food will be provided by J Holt’s Smoke House( BBQ, Wings, Hamburgers, Hotdogs) 

CONTACT SCOTT AT 678-378-0816 FOR MORE INFO 
CONTACT DON AT 678-378-3337 FOR MORE INFO​Come one come All for a Great Time of Fun and 3D !!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

This should get good!





But I have a simple question, whats the difference in open money and the new top shooter class? Besides $5 entry fee of course. One is all unknown and the other is half and half?

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## solocam678

Is this new class taking K45s place?


----------



## passthru24

There will be the K45 class,,,sorry it didn't get put on there. The only thing different from Money is $5 and only paying back First Place, oh yea and they get the Top Shooter Plaque.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*shoot*

Well...Who wants some


----------



## BowanaLee

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well...Who wants some


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## passthru24

bowanna said:


> I'm your huckleberry.



Sound like Bowanna is doing a little calling out too ,,


----------



## deerehauler

this outta get goodop2:


----------



## BowanaLee

passthru24 said:


> Sound like Bowanna is doing a little calling out too ,,



Its always squirrel season.


----------



## killitgrillit

We figured this would be a good way for the known and unknown  shooters to have an even playing field and see who goes home with the money and Plaque. A little friendly competition WITH A WHOLE BUNCH OF BRAGGING RIGHTS.

Been a lot of smack talk going on lets see who can run with the BIG DOGS and who can go back to the porch.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*shoot*

I thought you were getting ripe for the picking..1st call 1st served


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Sounds good! Might have to try my hand at it.


----------



## elsberryshooter

I'm thinking the same thing I've been practicing on my judging so the other known side should be alright so I think I'm going to get me some of that action. Mabe I won't lose my points,  like I was told I would do in Al. Like I was told I would but not!!!! Ha Ha. guess we will be there like the past two years but this time with some meaning , come on.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Trying ain't going to get you nothing but a long ride home..You better come ready..Ain't that right Bowanna..


----------



## DanielHunter

Hope you get that alpha elite right son cause this dominator is ready to dominate...


----------



## 3darcher

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Trying ain't going to get you nothing but a long ride home..You better come ready..Ain't that right Bowanna..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*



DanielHunter said:


> Hope you get that alpha elite right son cause this dominator is ready to dominate...



That Hoyt is going to serve you a solid whooping and you can write that down son..You will have a better chance with Gunna and that Matthews..No disrespect Gunna but that's how its going to roll..


----------



## DanielHunter

That alpha ain't gonna help that much... So the dominator will hand you a butt whooping just as my Hoyt did...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

BOTTEMLINE said:


> That Hoyt is going to serve you a solid whooping and you can write that down son..You will have a better chance with Gunna and that Matthews..No disrespect Gunna but that's how its going to roll..



Both you little guys sure talk a lot of big boy snack

Y'all don't watch it my Mathews might teach both of ya


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

That was in a dream..They don't count..lol...Just so you know l collect releases and got a pretty good record 7-0 if you're interested haven't had a good challenge lately you could be #8.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

I've been watching for you BoBo playtime is over with the Bowtech now l can start back shooting..l never underestimate a opponent just yardage...lol..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

That was in a dream..They don't count..lol...Just so you know l collect releases and got a pretty good record 7-0 if you're interested haven't had a good challenge lately you could be #8.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I've been watching for you BoBo playtime is over with the Bowtech now l can start back shooting..l never underestimate a opponent just yardage...lol..





That could be comical for both of us then


----------



## passthru24

GaBuckSlammer said:


> That could be comical for both of us then



Both of you better be glad it's my shoot or I'd show you both the bad end of my FREAK,,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> Both of you better be glad it's my shoot or I'd show you both the bad end of my FREAK,,,



Oh we've seen Don before.


----------



## passthru24

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Oh we've seen Don before.



But have you really seen that side of him,,, Oh and don't get him excited like that


----------



## passthru24

Getting closer to the Big 40,,, and good times. Can't wait to see all our friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## killitgrillit

Smack talk sure calmed down, everyone scared????


----------



## DanielHunter

I'm never scared.. And plus who is there to be scared of???

Anyone?


----------



## young gunna

smh


----------



## DanielHunter

You shouldn't even post anymore. I've been calling you out for a while now but you haven't made a move yet so u think your the scared one and not the one to be scared of.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Confidence is a must..Good luck to both of you lord knows both of you will need it..And that Freak bring it out l don't care if its you're range or if you set the targets you still gotta shoot it..


----------



## passthru24

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Confidence is a must..Good luck to both of you lord knows both of you will need it..And that Freak bring it out l don't care if its you're range or if you set the targets you still gotta shoot it..



Mighty be words from such a talented shooter,,, I'm scared,,,, NOT !!!!!


----------



## DanielHunter

I'm scared to for Mr. Squirrels confidence and his pride after I spank him and that Hoyt's tail.. Oh yea I went there so be ready to get dealt a good ole fashion butt whoopin.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Y'all come on with it..You can't never be the first but you can be the next..Just have them PSE bows ready l want have the only Hoyt out there..Y'all gotta learn sometimes you have no choice but to lay down and take it..lol...


----------



## DanielHunter

I do believe that is the only way that you and that Hoyt have a chance if I'm laying down.... Go ahead and find you a counselor to help gain back your confidence when this kid spanks yo booty...


----------



## 3darcher

Always remember one thing.....

you can't be the first but you can be the next.....so pay attention or you'll never get in line

Diamonds are forever and so am I...


----------



## DanielHunter

You were never forever and you for aren't it now cause I am and there can only be 1....


----------



## killitgrillit

Ya'll bumpin those gums, It's gonna be funny when BOWANNA sneaks in under the radar and comes out on top


----------



## young gunna

now thats funny right there..........


----------



## BowanaLee

killitgrillit said:


> Ya'll bumpin those gums, It's gonna be funny when BOWANNA sneaks in under the radar and comes out on top



This is possible.  
I finally figured out a combination to use these 58 year old eyes with my 4x lens again. No more hunting setup at 3-D shoots. 
I'm using squirrels lens now but a new one is on the way. I can Seeeee !


----------



## killitgrillit

bowanna said:


> This is possible.
> I finally figured out a combination to use these 58 year old eyes with my 4x lens again. No more hunting setup at 3-D shoots.
> I'm using squirrels lens now but a new one is on the way. I can Seeeee !



This dog maybe old: but he still hunts


----------



## young gunna

Wolves are not concerned with the opinion of sheep........


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*



young gunna said:


> smh



Did you take the training wheels off that Dominator kid..I think its your bedtime maybe you will have another one of those dreams lol..Don't forget to brush you're teeth and rinse that crap out of you're mouth..Don't get scared when the Wolves roll up When you start to tremble the game is over...


----------



## DanielHunter

I got your kid and my bow didn't come with training wheels like yours... I think that's only a special feature for the less inclined archers... And I do believe you should keep your training wheels on cause your gonna need all the help you can get to beat me.


----------



## bigbuck35

WOW!! Haven't heard this much smack talking since Scott and Clique used to go at one another at Gun City!! Since all who are talking smack think you are indeed "the best", why don't you do like the old drag racers and play for pink slips?? They raced for one another's car, y'all can shoot for one another's bow!!! Bump this shoot for releases junk!!! If you're indeed the best then you shouldn't be worried about losing!! Then, if you lose your bow I'm sure Scott will be glad to sell you a nice new PSE!!!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Pse*

Well if l did that Scott wouldn't make a sell here cause l would be taking one home a black dominator..l didn't say l was the best just can't be beat with a Hoyt..Besides l don't want another bow l like collecting releases hey you never know l might collect yours..


----------



## bigbuck35

You'll certainly never collect my release because I'm not silly enough to bet!! I shoot because I enjoy it, not because I think I'm the best!! I enjoy listening to all of the gum bumping...it makes for some really interesting reading!! Y'all just keep on talking it up. In the end, nobody is gonna lose a bow, a release, or anything else because nobody is willing to back up their smack talk.


----------



## BowanaLee

young gunna said:


> Wolves are not concerned with the opinion of sheep........



I'm truly worried about you. I've raised one young man so I have a good idea how it goes. Most of em mature and grow out of that adolescent stage. 
I don't think thats gonna happen in this case.


----------



## DanielHunter

I'm not betting my brand new 1300 dollar bow... Unless you wanna give me the money that I worked my butt off to get to the bow I have now.


----------



## young gunna

bowanna said:


> I'm truly worried about you. I've raised one young man so I have a good idea how it goes. Most of em mature and grow out of that adolescent stage.
> I don't think thats gonna happen in this case.



I really don't think i was talking to you sir. All our conversations ended at rac a few months ago. And last i checked this was a smack thread. So have a coke and a smile sir and...........well u know the rest


----------



## 3darcher

DanielHunter said:


> You were never forever and you for aren't it now cause I am and there can only be 1....



You better learn to drive that new bow before you try to race with it...........


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*



3darcher said:


> You better learn to drive that new bow before you try to race with it...........



He will move over are run over don't make no difference to me..Kid don't forget your big boy pants..      If you don't see the light just open your eyes.


----------



## MI360

Where did everyone go?


----------



## BowanaLee

They heard I was coming and had 2nd thoughts.


----------



## MI360

bowanna said:


> They heard I was coming and had 2nd thoughts.



I hear ya. I cant wait to see who will really put up or just shut up when it comes time to play...


----------



## killitgrillit

They better be in Monroe getting some practice, I think a few just realized the may have wrote a check their bow can't cash  it will be interesting to see who mans up and goes for top shooter of the big 40, I'll be sure to clean off Suzies front porch for those that are skeeerrrreeedddddd so they can sit and watch the big dogs ;-)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer




----------



## killitgrillit

GaBuckSlammer said:


>



I can't believe Gods gift to archery Chris Cape has not chimed in. I thought he would want a piece of this action. Maybe Hound Dog and Cape are planning a take over.


----------



## DanielHunter

I think they are scared to play with the big dawgs...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

I don't think they want to try their skills with Bowanna..Who is the man at Obsession?? I think Bowanna is shooting last years bow?? Y'all should be able to take him out with fresh bows..No No:


----------



## DanielHunter

Don't get started on obsession, that isn't even worth talking smack.......


----------



## 3darcher

DanielHunter said:


> Don't get started on obsession, that isn't even worth talking smack.......



op2:


----------



## C Cape

killitgrillit said:


> I can't believe Gods gift to archery Chris Cape has not chimed in. I thought he would want a piece of this action. Maybe Hound Dog and Cape are planning a take over.



Keep it up Donnie......I'm just gonna sit back and watch how this unfolds....you already have two small guys in Squirrel and Daniel wanting to go at it....just think if Jody showed up it could be the Midget showdown at the big 40!

Haven't been on here that much lately....I don't know if my pro comp will be here by then....if it is ill be holding K45 down....y'all can have that whole judging yardage deal!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Well there is one on the porch. l thought you had some fight in you l didn't know you were a lap dog.. Maybe a real dog will step up..I'm leaving Daniel and Gunna to shoot it out l got somebody else that needs a reality check..


----------



## DanielHunter

Sounds like you are scared...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Trying to make it easy on you kid..Gunna is going to give you all you can handle count on that..You know my deal when you ready l will take just so were clear l will take that brass HT.


----------



## DanielHunter

I don't have a brass ht. and even if I did I wouldn't bet it.


----------



## hound dog

Where and when? My name keeps coming up and I have not even said anything. My obsession bow and I not scared of any yall.


----------



## killitgrillit

*Midget*

ALL RIGHT BE NICE, don't mention Jody and midget in the same sentence!!!!! 
Try to break it up same paragraph is good


----------



## deerehauler

Sure hope to see a big sign up for this shoot off to back up all this smack talk! Not just a bunch of scared little puppies on the porch quivering under momma


----------



## C Cape

killitgrillit said:


> ALL RIGHT BE NICE, don't mention Jody and midget in the same sentence!!!!!
> Try to break it up same paragraph is good



What are some other terms for midget?  Would those be acceptable for the same sentence?


----------



## killitgrillit

C Cape said:


> What are some other terms for midget?  Would those be acceptable for the same sentence? [/
> They prefer " little people" but " vertically challenged" is acceptable so I've been told.  They defiantly don't like boot licker


----------



## killitgrillit

C Cape said:


> What are some other terms for midget?  Would those be acceptable for the same sentence?



Chris what do u prefer????


----------



## C Cape

killitgrillit said:


> Chris what do u prefer????



There's a difference in being short and miniature....I'm short haha!


----------



## hound dog

C Cape said:


> There's a difference in being short and miniature....I'm short haha!



OK FAT BOY I"LL OUT SHOOT YOU ANY DAY JUST BRING A POCKET FULL OF MONEY.  Trader.


----------



## hound dog

deerehauler said:


> Sure hope to see a big sign up for this shoot off to back up all this smack talk! Not just a bunch of scared little puppies on the porch quivering under momma



So when you going to move up to the big boys stake? Or move back I should say come on back and lets do this.


----------



## C Cape

hound dog said:


> OK FAT BOY I"LL OUT SHOOT YOU ANY DAY JUST BRING A POCKET FULL OF MONEY.  Trader.



You had your chance in Columbus and were a good bit short.....

Speaking of short...I can lose weight....you can't grow taller


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> OK FAT BOY I"LL OUT SHOOT YOU ANY DAY JUST BRING A POCKET FULL OF MONEY.  Trader.


op2:


hound dog said:


> So when you going to move up to the big boys stake? Or move back I should say come on back and lets do this.



Got my new foam killer set up gonna start shooting k45


----------



## elsberryshooter

We will be there Saturday to shoot ALL 40 Looking foward to it as always !!!  

Is the guy with the GOOD ole ribs going to be there cooking again this year ??


----------



## killitgrillit

hound dog said:


> OK FAT BOY I"LL OUT SHOOT YOU ANY DAY JUST BRING A POCKET FULL OF MONEY.  Trader.



Jody, he does change bow companies faster that he changes his underwear!!!


----------



## DanielHunter

Ain't that the truth...


----------



## C Cape

My name is Chris and I have an addiction....


----------



## C Cape

killitgrillit said:


> Jody, he does change bow companies faster that he changes his underwear!!!



I'm still on my long road of trying to find a bow that can shoot as well as I can...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hound dog

C Cape said:


> I'm still on my long road of trying to find a bow that can shoot as well as I can...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Well in that case that sale them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

LoL..That was a good one dog..Chris you got to shoot  now.


----------



## hound dog

BOTTEMLINE said:


> LoL..That was a good one dog..Chris you got to shoot  now.



Like you got room to talk. Two peas in a pod. Just saying. 
Now can you dig that. 

op2:


----------



## C Cape

hound dog said:


> Well in that case that sale them at Wal-Mart.



Sale or sell?? 

I will see if I can make it up there that Sunday so I can put the puppy in his place....


----------



## passthru24

Goodness,,,Look at all this Smack talk,,,But it seems some of you will be on the porch, with your tails between your legs,,,OH and Whining


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Goodness,,,Look at all this Smack talk,,,But it seems some of you will be on the porch, with your tails between your tails,,,OH and Whining



Watch you mouth OLD man.


----------



## passthru24

hound dog said:


> Watch you mouth OLD man.



Easy now,,,Don't let that Mocking Bird Mouth over load that Jay Bird Buttttttttt ,,,,PeeWee !!!


----------



## passthru24

Anyone going to be camping out or hanging for the Saturday Nite Fun ? Going to be a Great Time at  RBO Sat. Nite


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> Anyone going to be camping out or hanging for the Saturday Nite Fun ? Going to be a Great Time at  RBO Sat. Nite




Should be there for sat and sun and in between if I get everything set back up this week.


----------



## passthru24

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Should be there for sat and sun and in between if I get everything set back up this week.



Mama said you had a room at the Parrott Inn


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*



hound dog said:


> Like you got room to talk. Two peas in a pod. Just saying.
> Now can you dig that.
> 
> op2:



Yeah..And you got a spanking by all of them ..Only from now on will be a Hoyt..Oh and you will be spanked by it often ..dig that bone dog.


----------



## SheRBO

bump


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Anyone going to be camping out or hanging for the Saturday Nite Fun ? Going to be a Great Time at  RBO Sat. Nite



Oh yeah its meeting time!!!


----------



## DanielHunter

Hope I can make it still.. Money isn't looking good at all right now but we will see.


----------



## deerehauler

DanielHunter said:


> Hope I can make it still.. Money isn't looking good at all right now but we will see.



You know they are gonna say you are getting scared!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

deerehauler said:


> You know they are gonna say you are getting scared!!


----------



## noviceshooter

Dang ya'll have me scared to shoot for fun now!!!


----------



## killitgrillit

DanielHunter said:


> Hope I can make it still.. Money isn't looking good at all right now but we will see.



I can't believe it, hound dog mentioned he was coming and people are looking for excuses already


----------



## melinda hawk

Me kevin and little james are coming


----------



## DanielHunter

I can promise I ain't scared of ole puppy dog...


----------



## young gunna

...................


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Gunna is who youre scared of..You got to show how is that Dominater going to dominate when its in the closet?? You can sell that Alpha Elite with no problem..Or better yet the Dominater.


----------



## bigbuck35

Come one, come ALL!!! Don't be afraid of the smack talk!! Come on out to RBO and enjoy a great time with great folks!!!


----------



## bigbuck35

I can't believe Hound Dog called Scott and "old man". It would be pretty bad for the "old man" to shoot his own tournament and send the Hound Dog off licking his wounds!!!


----------



## dmedd

Sounds like I need to bring the Hoyt or the Bowtech and shoot with my ole buddy Gunna!


----------



## deerehauler

heck at this rate a beginer can win since everyone is scared to be beat down by another!


----------



## noviceshooter

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## hound dog

noviceshooter said:


> ARE WE THERE YET?



No.  one weekend at a time. Us then Yall.


----------



## onfhunter1

I will be there and will be calling out bobo


----------



## killitgrillit

onfhunter1 said:


> I will be there and will be calling out bobo



I was a hoping my little helment wearing, crayon eatin, window licker would show up.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

killitgrillit said:


> I was a hoping my little helment wearing, crayon eatin, window licker would show up.




Only thing he'll be calling out is C-R-A-Y-O-L-A and he' ll probly sound like Jody Foster in 'Nell' doing it.


----------



## deerehauler

killitgrillit said:


> I was a hoping my little helment wearing, crayon eatin, window licker would show up.





GaBuckSlammer said:


> Only thing he'll be calling out is C-R-A-Y-O-L-A and he' ll probly sound like Jody Foster in 'Nell' doing it.



wonder if he likes one color more then another?


----------



## passthru24

We still have plenty of room for camping,,,also don't forget about the RBO Top Shooter Class,,,Who will be brave enough and who will be the Top Shooter, and who will chicken out !!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> We still have plenty of room for camping,,,also don't forget about the RBO Top Shooter Class,,,Who will be brave enough and who will be the Top Shooter, and who will chicken out !!!!




Might get my butt handed to me but I ain't chickening out. Consider it done! No matter the challenge I shoot even - even worse or even better!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> Mama said you had a room at the Parrott Inn





You got a tree I can leash my Crayon eatin buddy too? He ain't zackly house trained?


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Mama said you had a room at the Parrott Inn



Best not be my room!


----------



## killitgrillit

deerehauler said:


> Best not be my room!



I got dibs on the couch


----------



## passthru24

Ok Guys, I heard Hound Dog was coming to the Big 40 and was ready to kick some tail,,,Just Saying


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> Ok Guys, I heard Hound Dog was coming to the Big 40 and was ready to kick some tail,,,Just Saying



Dang is that Cape in the bike shorts?


----------



## killitgrillit

passthru24 said:


> Ok Guys, I heard Hound Dog was coming to the Big 40 and was ready to kick some tail,,,Just Saying



Dang, Jody has let his hair grow out, don't remember it being that long!!


----------



## passthru24

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Dang is that Cape in the bike shorts?



I don't think that is Cape,,, to skinny and he's not that tall compared to Jody,,,


----------



## passthru24

That could be Mitch,,, looks real similar !!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> That could be Mitch,,, looks real similar !!!!!


----------



## DanielHunter

Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

DanielHunter said:


> Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....



Hhmmmm........


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Is that the best  you can come  up  with??


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Is that the best  you can come  up  with??




Guess it'll be squirrel season next week


----------



## onfhunter1

I heard that Jody got a new ride just for the big 40 also


----------



## BowanaLee

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Guess it'll be squirrel season next week



Its always squirrel season !


----------



## killitgrillit

DanielHunter said:


> Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....



So I take it puppies go to prom and the big dogs shoot 3d


----------



## DoubleRR

*- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -...*

I am luv'n SuperBAD.... He is Baddddddd!

Will the Big 40 have a 62 y/o and older class?...needing some love here?

(should I have said LMBO?)


----------



## braves0624

GaBuckSlammer said:


>





bigbuck35 said:


> I can't believe Hound Dog called Scott and "old man". It would be wouldn't even have a pretty bad for the "old man" to shoot his own tournament and send the Hound Dog off licking his wounds!!!



I wouldn't have a problem doing that! I know scott could!!


----------



## deerehauler

DanielHunter said:


> Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....





GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hhmmmm........





BOTTEMLINE said:


> Is that the best  you can come  up  with??


Sounds like he gotta a little scared I mean how long does it take to drop off a tux and for a guy to get ready for prom anyhow!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

deerehauler said:


> Sounds like he gotta a little scared I mean how long does it take to drop off a tux and for a guy to get ready for prom anyhow!





For real


----------



## melinda hawk

five minutes to get ready and 10 minutes to drop off the tux


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

melinda hawk said:


> five minutes to get ready and 10 minutes to drop off the tux




And a whole year to endure the torment and ribbing til the next Big 40!


----------



## passthru24

DanielHunter said:


> Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....



There is NO LUCK in it,,,you talked smack and then backed out,,Thats good luck for you, cause I think you were getting ready for the spanking   This must be what Daniel had in mind when he thru down the smack talk --  Good Luck there too ,,,


----------



## passthru24

DanielHunter said:


> Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....



It's Ok Daniel thats not Gunna behind you ,,,


----------



## noviceshooter

Just a few more days and it's game time


----------



## passthru24

hound dog said:


> Where and when? My name keeps coming up and I have not even said anything. My obsession bow and I not scared of any yall.



With this pic of you yesterday,,,I wouldn't be scared of nothing either


----------



## passthru24

DanielHunter said:


> Man that's just funny... As much as I would love to come down and shoot y'all's eyes out my prom is that Saturday and I have to return my tux and stuff on Sunday so looks like y'all got lucky....



Gunna, Bowanna, Squirrel and everyone else can stop running now



Daniel is not coming ,,,,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

noviceshooter said:


> Just a few more days and it's game time


----------



## passthru24

Start working on the course's tomorrow,,, should be some good weather for it. Looking forward to setting some interesting shots and some shot's for just plain ole fun. Setting these things sometimes is as much fun as shooting them ,,,


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> With this pic of you yesterday,,,I wouldn't be scared of nothing either



op2:


----------



## elsberryshooter

Can't wait!!!! Looking forward to it as always ...


----------



## hound dog

I'm not coming. So that will give yall something else to talk about.


----------



## passthru24

hound dog said:


> I'm not coming. So that will give yall something else to talk about.



Why ?  Was that all it took ,,,


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> I'm not coming. So that will give yall something else to talk about.



They all running scared of bowanna and the gunna


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

You going to the prom to dog..lol..


----------



## passthru24

BOTTEMLINE said:


> You going to the prom to dog..lol..



No Prom for him,,,maybe the big show,,,pooch!!!!


----------



## passthru24

Hope to see everyone this weekend,,,should be great weather and great friends,,,Oh and Great Food


----------



## chad mccullough

Looking forward to the great time this weekend! Weather looks good too!


----------



## hound dog

I'll be there Sat am to get my fix.


----------



## young gunna

Prom......... suuuuuure all my proms were at night.... im just sayin


----------



## solocam678




----------



## GaBuckSlammer

young gunna said:


> Prom......... suuuuuure all my proms were at night.... im just sayin


----------



## killitgrillit

young gunna said:


> Prom......... suuuuuure all my proms were at night.... im just sayin



Gunna, most grade school proms are during the day so they can be home and in bed my 6:30


----------



## hound dog

Not going to make it.


----------



## passthru24

hound dog said:


> Not going to make it.



Man, between Bottomline,Gunna and Bowanna they are running everyone back up on the porch, or should I say under the porch, shaking


----------



## noviceshooter

They better be worried about Bobo!  just saying


----------



## elsberryshooter

solocam678 said:


>



This is cracking me up to ...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

noviceshooter said:


> They better be worried about Bobo!  just saying


----------



## BowanaLee

They don't allow dirty old men at proms so I'll be there. Gonna try to shoot em all on Sunday. To old and mean to be scared of a bunch of googans !


----------



## deerehauler

Looks like ole Daniel just up and got real scared no more posts or anything from the little feller!


----------



## killitgrillit

bowanna said:


> They don't allow dirty old men at proms so I'll be there. Gonna try to shoot em all on Sunday. To old and mean to be scared of a bunch of googans !



This will seperate the men from boys bowanna.


----------



## chad mccullough

Lots of talk going on we will see who brings their A game....


----------



## deerehauler

FOund something for that special someone


----------



## hound dog

going to shoot all on Saturday got to take a turkey to go try to get his first turkey on Sunday


----------



## passthru24

Ok Guys and Girls this is what you will be going after in the Top Shooter Class,,Oh and the money !!! What do ya'll think ??


----------



## noviceshooter




----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Sweet!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

deerehauler said:


> FOund something for that special someone




I got just the crayon eater in mind


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

bowanna said:


> They don't allow dirty old men at proms so I'll be there. Gonna try to shoot em all on Sunday. To old and mean to be scared of a bunch of googans !




70 targets is a lot of targets for a man of yer age, err, uh, I mean stature.   Don't use all yer 12's up on Saturday at Sweetwater.


----------



## DoubleRR

*THE Big 40....*

Tell Gizmo I have have something he might be interested in but he has to wait until Saturday.......(the little rascal won't eat my cookies... lol


----------



## BowanaLee

GaBuckSlammer said:


> 70 targets is a lot of targets for a man of yer age, err, uh, I mean stature.   Don't use all yer 12's up on Saturday at Sweetwater.



Watch it buddy. I resemble that remark. 
Don't have to worry about me and 12's. I do good to stay in the 10 ring. May knock off a few just fer you though.


----------



## passthru24

DoubleRR said:


> Tell Gizmo I have have something he might be interested in but he has to wait until Saturday.......(the little rascal won't eat my cookies... lol



He said he would wait till then,,,


----------



## killitgrillit

Found a pic of keith in his younger days.


----------



## passthru24

killitgrillit said:


> Found a pic of keith in his younger days.



That is some funny stuff right there,,,,but the sad part is it's true ,,


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> That is some funny stuff right there,,,,but the sad part is it's true ,,



Hey now leave him alone he dont know any better bless his poor heart!


----------



## solocam678

Its getting closer. All the smackin has slowed down alot. Is everyone gettin nervous?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

deerehauler said:


> Hey now leave him alone he dont know any better bless his poor heart!



I fresher pic of Junior, err, I mean Keith


----------



## killitgrillit

solocam678 said:


> Its getting closer. All the smackin has slowed down alot. Is everyone gettin nervous?[/
> The men from the boys


----------



## deerehauler

solocam678 said:


> Its getting closer. All the smackin has slowed down alot. Is everyone gettin nervous?



Your not kidding guess they all got a prom to go to or something.


----------



## passthru24

solocam678 said:


> Its getting closer. All the smackin has slowed down alot. Is everyone gettin nervous?



You know me Chris, I'm never nervous  Well maybe a little when RC shows up. But your right these boys have gotten quite in here, could it be some FEAR !!!


----------



## hound dog

- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth - - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth - - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -       :


----------



## bamaboy

hound dog said:


> going to shoot all on Saturday got to take a turkey to go try to get his first turkey on Sunday



Turkey hmm?


----------



## killitgrillit

Let me just say who ever  competes in the RBO top shooter class and wins is gonna have some serious braggin rights, this is one awsome course and we are gonna separate the  men from the boys.
 There will be no maybe's  it will be who is the man and who is the first looser.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

killitgrillit said:


> Let me just say who ever  competes in the RBO top shooter class and wins is gonna have some serious braggin rights, this is one awsome course and we are gonna separate the  men from the boys.
> There will be no maybe's  it will be who is the man and who is the first looser.


----------



## deerehauler

Yeah buddy now its only a day away!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Can't wait!


----------



## young gunna

Sorry guys i just found out my prom is this weekend.....


----------



## killitgrillit

young gunna said:


> Sorry guys i just found out my prom is this weekend.....



Lol thats funny right there


----------



## passthru24

young gunna said:


> Sorry guys i just found out my prom is this weekend.....



Yea, Gunna's got to go to the prom,,,,Senior Citizen Prom,,


----------



## killitgrillit

There starting to show up for the big 40


----------



## elsberryshooter

Been a little under the weather this week, went to the doctor this mourning and they say I have the flu so I got me a shot and some meds so maybe I will be a little better tomorrow but if not little miss Sherri will be there. Maybe she will give hound dog a little comp. Just funnin Jody , I hope I can come .


----------



## young gunna

Better late than never.......... I didnt buy this flannel shirt and straw hat for nothin!


----------



## killitgrillit

Got a bunch more campers coming tonight.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

See y'all around midday on Saturday


----------



## melinda hawk

hey i was told it's going to be cold in the morning.  If we run out of fire wood who is snuggling with whom.


----------



## solocam678

Looks like me an RC will be there bout 9. Will be lookin for 2 or 3 more to shoot with.


----------



## killitgrillit

In twelve hours the competition will begin, who will be the top shooter going home with the cheese,plaque and bragging rights


----------



## killitgrillit

Good morning all, let the fun begin.


----------



## KillZone

Tear it up chris and rc!


----------



## BowanaLee

Sweetwaters behind me. Should see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## oldgeez

that's a bunch of targets for 1 day...better get out there a little earlier than bowanna time, lol!!  business must be good


----------

